# Have you or are you thinking of moving to India from the UK?



## seandoyle (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi everyone

I am doign some research on ex-pats who are thinking of moving to India - has anyone made the move and fancies having a quick chat or email conversation with me? Or are you thinking of making the move? I'd really love to speak to you to find out how it has been for you or if you are weighing up the move what are your hopes and dreams for your life in India?

Thanks
Sean


----------



## ameetknagpal (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi Sean,

How are you today? 

I am an Indian Citizen. However, I have lived in UK for a couple of years and other Countries as well. I now live in New Delhi. I Live next door to a Korean family & a German expat.

Have you ever travelled to India before? If not, I would strongly suggest take a small vacation to India before you make any long term plans.

Its a vast country with really different climate & culture in each region. Goa is most sought after by expats from UK, Europe, Israel & Russia. This is because of its more relaxed pace of life. 

If you are into Yoga & Meditation, there are a lot of Europeans settled in McLeodganj, Dharamshala in Himachal Pradesh (Hilly State) Mostly followers of Tibetan Culture.

Most Metro Cities like New Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata are very expensive and you may find if difficult to survive unless you work there with a fat paycheck. 

I gave you a very high level General view, If you can let me know specific questions that you may have, I will be glad to answer to the best of my knowledge.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## kung fu panda (Aug 27, 2014)

I will definitely recommend you to test the waters before the big dive.


----------

